# [Tkint] impossible d'installer [resolu]

## pepit

Bonjour,

Pour utiliser sereinement replicatorg, j'ai essayé tout ce que j'ai trouvé, rien n'y fait!

1 Mis dans /etc/portage/package.use : dev-lang/python tk

2  Exécuté  : emerge --newuse python

~ Fait tout un tas d'autre truc glané ça et là 

Version python : 3.2.3-r2

Des idées?Last edited by pepit on Thu Nov 28, 2013 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Quel est le problème, en fait ? Pourrais-tu donner le message d'erreur et la commande associée ?

et 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## pepit

Message de l'application:

"Editing profiles requires Tkinter to be installed. No valid Tkinter install was found.etc.."

Idem pour émetre le Gcode, de plus mon modèle n'est pas affiché.

Message de emerge --newuse python : Aucun, tout semble se compiler dans le meilleur des mondes, dev-lang semble bien pris en charge.

Extrait emerge --info:

"Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-i686-Mobile_Pentium_II-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:      253700 total,     42856 free

KiB Swap:     610464 total,    605228 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 15 Jun 2013 10:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu""

Est-ce suffisant?

----------

## xaviermiller

Donc il te manque tkinter. Tu devras donc l'installer avec la bonne instruction emerge.

Quelle applcation est-ce ?

----------

## pepit

Ca oui, il manque pour replicatorg : pilote d'impression 3d.

Pourtant j'ai suivit à la lettre les howto gentoo comme décrit dans le premier post et bien d'autre chose glané dans des forums diverses.....

J'arrive malgré tout à imprimer en générant le gcode sur une autre machine Mandriva et en copiant les fichiers dans le"pc pilote" sous gentoo mais c'est pas très pratique!

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Tes réponses ne sont pas claires du tout : quel logiciel veux-tu installer ? Quelle documentation as-tu suivie ? Qu'as-tu déjà fait qui fonctionne ?

----------

## pepit

Ben, aurai-je du mal à me faire comprendre?

Excuse moi, je pensait que l'usage n'avais pas d'importance, mon problème étant surtout le fait que en suivant la procédure d'installation lue entre autre ici:

http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_install_Python_Tkinter_in_Gentoo_Linux

ça ne fonctionne pas.

Sur Mandriva par exemple j'ai pas eu à installer Tkint, j'ai juste décompressé  l'archive du logiciel, lancé l'exécutable et aucun souci Tkint faisait partie du système par défaut.

Bon, si tu as besoin de tout les éléments, les voiçi:

Mon pilote d'impression replicatorg est installé et fonctionne très bien en tant que pilote pour mon imprimante 3d.

http://replicat.org/

Ce logiciel intègre en outre des modules pour afficher des fichiers au format xxx.stl construit à partir d'un autre logiciel de dessin 3d comme solidworks. Pour pouvoir imprimer, replicatorg transforme ensuite le fichier stl en gcode pour le rendre utilisable par l'imprimante.

Ces deux dernières fonctions qui nécessite java, python et tkint, ne fonctionne pas sur mon pc à cause du manque de tkint.

Voilà   :Razz: 

----------

## nutsi

Dis nous pour quelle version de python tu veux installer 'tkinter' ? Et quelle version de python est utilisé par defaut ainsi que la version de python 'replicatorg' utilise.

----------

## Poussin

Je vois ici http://docs.python.org/2/library/tkinter.html que Tkinter est la lib de la version 2, et tkinter de la version 3.

Le message d'erreur parle de Tkinter.

Peux-tu donner la sortie de 

```
emerge -pv python:2.7
```

Si c'est bien compilé avec tk, la commande que tu utilises pour démarrer ce truc, elle utilise /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/python2 /usr/bin/python3 ? Peut-être jouer avec eselect pour sélectionner python 2.7

(ce qui semble louche, c'est que la seule dépendance de replicamachin, c'est oracle-jre-bin, tu peux ouvrir un ticket sur le buzilla, parce que ça n'est visiblement pas complet)

----------

## pepit

Merci pour vos aides....

Comme dit dans mon premier message la version de python par défaut est : 3.2.3.

Sur le pc sont installé python 2.7 et 3.2

Le logiciel replicatorg permet de choisir la version de python à utiliser pour lui. J'ai esséyé les deux.

Si commande il y a , c'est réplicatorg qui l'envoie pas moi, je lance juste l'exécutalble.

Que donne emerge -pv python:2.7 :

"* Last emerge --sync was Sat Jun 15 12:35:01 2013.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r3:2.7  USE="berkdb* gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl tk* (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -hardened -sqlite -threads* -wininst" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items."

----------

## xaviermiller

Donc python n'a pas été recompilé avec les bons USE

Essaie de mettre à jour @world:

```
emerge -DuNav @world
```

----------

## Poussin

Accessoirement, tu as des news à lire jeune padawan  :Smile: 

----------

## pepit

Houlala, ça va mal chez moi, une simple mise à jour...

Tant que j'y suis j'ai au préalable lancé emerge --sync -q....

....Hé ben j'aurai pas du!!

Mon vieu tecra 8000 n'a pas aimé, + de 190 maj, 3 jours de compilations, pour avoir mon dd de 10 gio full, pourtant presque rien d'installé et pratiquement pas de donnée utilisateur.

Bon, je me fait une raison et le remet sous Toutou, Gentoo ce sera pour les deux autres PC bien plus puissant. Pas envie de repasser 3 semaines à tout réinstaller plus léger.

Je considère le problème résolut, mes impressions 3d attendrons un peu.

Merci pour vos aides constructives!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pepit

Juste pour infos :

Toutou : plante au démarrage du livecd, idem pour slitaz, Crunchbang plante après le bootloader en USB. Je me suis finalement rabattu sur debian, et comme ça ramais avec gnome, je l'ai remplacé par openbox et tint2.

le système et mes quelques soft installés n'occupe que 40% du DD et ça tourne aussi bien qu'avec gentoo. Sauf le navigateur par défaut un peu lourd.

Il a fallu que je fasse un apt-get install python-tk pour que  tkint soit honoré.

Ben vous savez quoi?... j'ai toujours pas l'image dans réplicatorg! Mais j'arrive à générer le gcode.

Peut être que le défaut d'affichage ce cet image est lié avec un bug des dernières version X11 connu avec l'affichage des icônes sous openbox dans entre-autre thunar car j'ai le problème.....

Bonne continuation!  :Wink: 

----------

